# Problem with new bindings....



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

I purchased the Ride RX bindings for $90 brand newew. I have already noticed, after fidgeting with them for less than 5 times, that the toe strap frequently gets stuck releasing....

I was wondering if there is anything I could do to fix this problem? 
Because I know there is going to be a couple days on the mountain where all 5 of my friends are going up the lift, and I will be stuck at the bottom trying to release my toe strap on my bindings and am going to start screaming at them after 3 minutes.....

It happens on both bindings, so i cant switch bindings.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

put your boot on, put your boot in the binding, and then try to unstrap


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Sometimes the ratchets have paint inside them when they are brand new. I've found that new ratchets are very sticky. They will loosen up after a few days riding.


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

Not sure if that first post was sarcastic or not, but i will try it considering I havent tried unstrapping them without my boots on.

Also, do you think if i just sat at home for like 30 minutes one day, just unstrapping and strapping...would that loosen the ratchets?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I guess it can't hurt. 

Try putting your boots on, strapping in, and then unstrapping. I bet it feels much different then.


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

well right now i am sitting at my computer desk with my bindings stuck on my feet.....fuck these bindings!...


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

lol. They will get looser man. Give it some time. Crack open a cold one. How can the ratchets be that tight?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ride bindings are well know for sticky ratchets. Part of having Rides.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't try to
surf, don't do it.


The less you do,
the more you do.


Let's see you pop
up. Pop it up.


That's not it at all.


Do less. Get down.
Try less. Do it again.


Pop up.


No, too slow. Do less.


Pop up.


Pop up.


You're doing too much.
Do less. Pop down.


Pop up now.


Stop. Get down.
Get down there.


Remember, don't do anything.


Nothing. Pop up.


Well, you... No, you
gotta do more than that,


'cause you're just
laying right out.


It looks like you're
boogie-boarding.


Just do it. Feel it. Pop up.


Yeah. That wasn't quite it,


but we're gonna figure
it out, out there.


Let's go surfing, come on.


Everybody's learning
how, come on and...


The weather outside is weather


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

The ratchets in the Ride bindings are really sticking. They hook up pretty tight that's why it's hard to get them loose. What I usually do is pull the straps tigher to give it a little slack and then the ratchet unlocks easier, it's done by one hand. I put my thumb on one side of my toe and use my index finger to pull the ratchet lock.


----------



## Satchel Dub (Oct 18, 2010)

A trick I used to do is similar to what "hpin" said. It helps if you pull the buckle like you are tightening the strap, but hold the buckle right before the strap notch clicks into the next groove and then press the release. That's the best I can explain it, although I may have just confused you more haha..


----------

